# Interior LED Strips



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

First of all I want to install LED strips in the footwells on the driving and passenger side.
I have been searching posts but everything is too complex for me lol

How would I do this? I have seen many things saying extend a fuse off number 6. 
Im just trying to learn and be more handy with things like this. 
How would I hide the cords?


Pictures are encouraged. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

For starters, I'd be more worried about hiding the LED strip than the cords. The whole point is the glow, you don't want to see the actual light itself.

Considering that most LED strips are 12-16" in length and are not flexible - if you can hide them, then you should have no problem hiding a tiny flexible wire.

Just get up under there and check it out. Probably one of the easiest mods to any car ever. Just take a whack at it. If you don't like it, redo it!

To me, the fun of car modding is the experience.

I tinted my first set of tail lights a few months ago. Did they come out perfect? No. Would I do a million things different next time? Yes.

I'm currently literally *right now* in the process of painting my interior trim pieces. Perfect? No. Do something different next time? Yes.

That's half the point!

Just play with it. Focus on doing what YOU want on YOUR car. And learn.

^^^ This applies to the where and how question. As to what fuse to tap into for power, not sure, haven't done this yet. Look in your owners manual for the cigarette lighter fuse and tap in there - from there, you may want to add a switch.

Have fun! Just check it out and learn. If you do everything by the book and follow everything step by step of what others do, how "original" do you think your car will be?

P.S. If you prefer computers rather than paper - like most people these days - enjoy this PDF Cruze Owners manual: http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...als and Videos/02_pdf/2k14cruze 2nd print.pdf

Pro-tip: Page 10-42


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

http://www.ledunderbody.com/7-color-4pc-expandable-ledglow-led-interior-lights-lighting-kit.aspx

This company makes some great kits. I used this kit and it took me about 2 hours to finish everything. I did the front footwell and under the seats to point towards the back. I suggest getting better quality 3M doubled sided tape cuz the stuff provided kind of sucked. I tapped into the fuse for the cigarette lighter (6)

I'll send some pictures tomorrow 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Diode Dynamics has a great kit and is a vendor on here. I'm going to tap into the dome light and I'll post a picture later of the harness you will tap into for power. My LED strips will be here this week and I'll install them next week


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd like to see how you do that too. My plan was to wire them up like that but I didn't know how. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

In my opinion it's the easiest way as the harness pulls right out of the side of the car and bends down far enough you can work on it. Will turn the lights on when the doors are open. You can do a fuse with a switch if you want control over the LEDs instead. I'll take a pic of the harness and if you PM me your email address I'll send you instructions from my door sill plate install which shows you exactly how to get to said harness step by step. I'm going to wire mine into my door sill plates vs the harness because the plates are already connected to the dome light and easier to get to for me.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Rayray im looking forward to the pics and SADISTIK i will pm you


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> 7 Color 4pc Expandable LEDGlow LED Interior Lights Lighting Kit
> 
> This company makes some great kits. I used this kit and it took me about 2 hours to finish everything. I did the front footwell and under the seats to point towards the back. I suggest getting better quality 3M doubled sided tape cuz the stuff provided kind of sucked. I tapped into the fuse for the cigarette lighter (6)
> 
> ...


 RayRay,
after doing some research I think im going to get the LED GLOW kit. It looks pretty sweet. I watch the install video how do you get the led strips to the passenger side? and did you order the add a circuit fuse from them?


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I got the mini add a fuse. 
I followed this write up. The interior plastic panels popped off really easy. I was able to push the wires underneath the center console to get the lights under the seats too. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7052

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Those really depends on how and when you want them on. For instance my lights are ran off of them dome light and an add a fuse by a 3 way switch. I realized after their fact that if you tap into the dome light they will come on when you open their doors but also when you manually turn them dome light on. So if you want or need them on and don't want the dome light on use a 3 way switch. If you don't mind the dome light on with them or just want them on when opening doors then no need to use a switch. As far as hiding them it's really not hard. I used 2 strips of led's from advance auto and cut them into singles to spread them out and wired accordingly. Cost me about $25 for my whole job. If any more questions don't hesitate to ask if I can't help you I'm sure somone on here can. Hope that helps out!





Can also post some pics of my mounting locations if wanted.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> I got the mini add a fuse.
> I followed this write up. The interior plastic panels popped off really easy. I was able to push the wires underneath the center console to get the lights under the seats too.
> 
> [HOW TO] Install 2pc Exp. LEDGLOW Interior Kit
> ...










it this the panel you are referring to?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes, that's the panel that gets you access. It pulls straight out. Refer to the instructions I sent you as it shows it being removed.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

one more thing before I order. The expandable circuit mini w/4amp fuse or the low profile mini w/4amp fuse?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Couldn't tell you. I'm just using 8 LED strips that I'll wire to the dome light. No control module or fuses for me as the dome light is already fused. Remember, wires are fused for the wire's rated load not the equipment on the wire. If I were to do a kit I'd be going through Diode Dynamics. Good luck.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Trev the mini w/4amp is working well. The company provides instructions to install them. 

I used tiny zip ties to attach the lights to some of the stuff under the seats. I think its some the supports. The front seats i used the clips with flat backs and some quality 3M double sided adhesive. The placement makes it so I can't see them from the seats. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> Trev the mini w/4amp is working well. The company provides instructions to install them.
> 
> I used tiny zip ties to attach the lights to some of the stuff under the seats. I think its some the supports. The front seats i used the clips with flat backs and some quality 3M double sided adhesive. The placement makes it so I can't see them from the seats.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


did you use slot 6? and is it necessary to disconnect the negative side of the battery?


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I just installed everything and it is all working! Probably the hardest thing ive done in my life. Consider im 6'2 it was not easy to do this in small spaces. Took my about 2 hours and lots of awkward positions and head smashing


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Haha I'm 5'3" and I had to become a contortionist to finish it. Congrats! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

More pics on my build thread too 


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

If you still need help with this, I did a write up long ago that you may be able to find. I just did the add a fuse and also put in a switch for them, this made sure I didn't have to splice anything. I left the switch loose in the fusebox, as I didn't want to drill into the dash, but it sits in there fine. This allows you to atleast turn them off/on at your desire. Its easy to hide the wires using the center console and on the back seats, some velcro works wonders and stick it to the hump in the carpet where the floor vent is under the front seat. For the front lights, I just used some 3M Double Sideded Adhesive Tape. I've had mine in for 2+ years now and no issues falling down or anything.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Found the post - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/3035-interior-leds-2.html#post71995


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

You attached them to the floor... Hmm I might change my set up. That makes a lot more sense. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

rayray718 said:


> You attached them to the floor... Hmm I might change my set up. That makes a lot more sense.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah. If you put the seat all the way forward, there is the little hump with a floor vent. I just took some velcro and stuck it onto that hump facing out towards the back seat and it provides me with plenty of light.


----------

